# What is every one paying for calcium chloride?



## DoTheSnowDance (Sep 16, 2009)

I got a price for 

1 pallet of prestone driveway heat calcium chloride(48 bags) (50 lbs)
and 
1 pallet of tube sand.(48 bags ) (60lbs)

total-$820

Any thoughts?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Not sure about the tube sand, but I get dow calcium pellets for $12.99/bag.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

Got Peladow 25lbs pellets for $4.50 and Sun Coat 50 lbs flake for $7.50


----------



## studebaker48 (Sep 4, 2009)

kpmsnow;847221 said:


> Got Peladow 25lbs pellets for $4.50 and Sun Coat 50 lbs flake for $7.50


where do you get your sun coat 50lbs at?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

22 cents per gallon (liquid). 1 gallon treats 1500 sq ft pre-treat and 750 sq ft post.


----------



## mike_dmt (Oct 14, 2008)

Metro Lawn;849316 said:


> 22 cents per gallon (liquid). 1 gallon treats 1500 sq ft pre-treat and 750 sq ft post.


 That seems like a good price. I'm paying 1.00 a gal, similar coverage. Whats the freeze point?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

peladow calcium 11.29/ bag


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

11.63 for the peladow 

7.63 for the miracle melt which is amazing for the price

50lbs bags for both


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I am paying 20kg for 13 and 40kg for $24

CAD


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Some prices here > http://www.fastenal.com/web/products.ex?N=999601493&in_dim_search=1


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

*Lcc sq ft coverage*

Lots of conflicting info on LCC coverage. A lot of us are new to anti-icing and de-icing. The only number I have heard is LCC covers only 35 sf per gallon, earlier on this thread it was said to be 1500 sf for anti and 750 for de-icing. I bought 2 totes of LCC and It is time for me to start pricing this. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Bill


----------



## michaelo2790 (Nov 10, 2008)

$11.25 peladow pellets


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

*I gots hosed yo*

I was only able to find one place that sold by the pallet (maybe I didn't look hard enough) and peladow was 15.00 a bag for 50#... I think i got hosed.....


----------



## michaelo2790 (Nov 10, 2008)

$11.25 mininum buy is 2 pallets 50# bags @ 56 per pallet


----------



## mike_dmt (Oct 14, 2008)

Bill QT;866092 said:


> Lots of conflicting info on LCC coverage. A lot of us are new to anti-icing and de-icing. The only number I have heard is LCC covers only 35 sf per gallon, earlier on this thread it was said to be 1500 sf for anti and 750 for de-icing. I bought 2 totes of LCC and It is time for me to start pricing this. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Bill


 Yeah Bill, I ran into conflicting opinions too. I simply spoke with my supplier, who recommended two app rates. A fairly light one at 30 GPA, mainly to keep a wet/slightly icy lot from freezing over. Then all the way to 50 GPA for pre and post treatments. I think it all relies on the mix. Hope that helps.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

michaelo2790;872815 said:


> $11.25 mininum buy is 2 pallets 50# bags @ 56 per pallet


Was that from a local company or did you have it shipped in from another city/state. Also was that a pick up price or dropped off? I forgot to add mine($15) was delivered.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Current price*

$50lbs @ $8.75 each


----------



## michaelo2790 (Nov 10, 2008)

Local company picked up


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

*Wayne help*

Wayne can you provide more details on the calcium chloride, is it pellet or flake, name brand, where to get it @ that price and is there a min. quanity.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

calcium pellets...$9.85/per bag if you buy a pallet.


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Mike DMT, Going to find out soon, I just do want to screw up. Thanks Bill


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

$10 bag john deere landscapes peledow pellet


----------

